# Moving company - within Dubai?



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you please recommend a moving company? I need to move to another area within Dubai and I've been getting unreasonable quotes...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

DXB971 said:


> Can you please recommend a moving company? I need to move to another area within Dubai and I've been getting unreasonable quotes...


What do you mean by unreasonable? I worked in logistics for a while and most people have no idea what is involved...

Try Santan at Premier Shipping and Logistics. He has been in the removals business for over a decade in Dubai and recently set up on his own. 
0506535463
Good luck!


----------

